# playstation 3



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

looking at joining the dark side always had xbox but most of my mates are on PS3 is it worth getting the 320 gig one or is 160 enough memorry? 


thanks 


to0m


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Get the cheaper and put your own hdd in from an old laptop or pc


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

the 160 will be more than plenty for you game saves and additional content.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I manage with 40 but I don't hammer it, if I had the time to play it more and the funds to buy all the latest games then I'd probably need bigger.
But I do tend to stick with one game and then when I'm done with it I don't go back to it so I can delete saves and any other storage linked to the game.


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

ill go for the 160 gig then. and flog my 360 lol


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Wouldn't sell the 360 tbh.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Same here I've got an elite and still love it but alot of my mates are on ps3, just bought my sons a ps3 for Christmas  got the 160gb model, they said it would be fine for game saves and demos etc.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I wish i had a 360 for Forza alone.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

*Yes the darkside calls to all in the end*:devil:

BUT 160 WILL BE FINE


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Mad Ad said:


> *Yes the darkside calls to all in the end*:devil:
> 
> BUT 160 WILL BE FINE


Not me, wouldn't buy one at all.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

these are my opinions of coming from a 360 to owning a ps3 as well.

you will miss party chat,

in lobby chat is pretty low quality due to any old ****ty bluetooth headset being compatible with the ps3

the menu screens are confusing,

the firmware updates are frequent and a pain in the ****,

when you download a demo you then have to wait for it to install after downloading,

i dont like the ps3 pad (especially the triggers)

get yourself a LOOOONG usb charging cable as the one that comes with it is about 2 cm long 
i think thats it.

some games need to be installed to the hard drive because the blu ray laser is to slow to read

bonuses over the 360

its quieter,boys is it quiet

it doesnt have a huge power supply that looks like it should be on a bloody amiga

it plays a load of movie files from usb pen drive or you can connect an external to it

the exclusive games have some awesome graphics,and i have yet to see a 360 produce graphics close to the ps3 exclusives

its a doddle to set up an american account (there marketplace is much better than europes)


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

The new 360 runs virtually silent. I think the 360 is graphically better on multi-platform games.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

bigmc said:


> The new 360 runs virtually silent. I think the 360 is graphically better on multi-platform games.


thats why i said "exclusive" games are graphically better than the 360.i havent seen anything exclusive on the 360 that could beat uncharted 2,let alone killzone 3 or resistance.im a big 360 fanboy,but ps3 exclusives **** all over the 360.


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

why set up an american account?


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Setting up accounts for different parts of the world allows you to access country exclusive stuff via their dedicated Playstation Stores  I have a US one, and a Japanese one... though not used that in ages.


----------

